# Hi I'm a newbie to this and on my 2ww transfered 5aa blasto and morula...



## Rolo19891990

Hiya 
I'm new to this site I've been looking at it since I started ivf with icsi last month, I had my blastocyst transfer on Tuesday and I'm now on my 2week wait! Feeling nervous!! We had a blastocyst perfect looking grade 5AA and a morula that was the stage before blastocyst transfered , I was just wondering if any one has had either transferred and has had any success with either? The nurses at the clinic seemed to be over the moon with the grade blastocyst 5aa , I'm 23 and have been trying to conceive for over 4years but my dh has a severe low everything, at egg collection they collected 5 eggs from the 5 originally they said 3 fertilised-  then the next day they phoned again to say that I fact it was 4 that fertilised!! However by day 5 we had only 3left, 2morulas and one blastocyst, had two best put back, the other morula didn't make the grade to freeze . Think I'm going to go stir crazy in the next few weeks.  
Xx


----------



## holly27

Rolo,

Lots of luck on your 2ww   

I had one 5 day blast transferred resulted in BFP but sadly m/c.

Try not to worry about the other embies that didnt make it, just think about the 2 beans on board!!!

Can I be nosey and ask how you got two transferred at such a young age?

Good luck

Holly


----------



## Rolo19891990

Hi holly ,
Thankyou for your reply , I'm sorry yors ended in a m/c  have u since started trying again? Do you mind me asking what grade you had transfered back? I'm praying we have a sticky bean lol

I was advised against having two put back due to multiple births and the clinic was always drumming into me that I could have twins or more and strongly have advices me against it but I'm from a big family with a lot of twins running through and we are well prepared for them if we are blessed with them, we had to sign an opt out form just before embryo transfer to say we know the risk of multiple birth etc, I just felt we should give it our all and I wonder if the morula wouldn't have made the grade to be frozen so I'm happy we have given it a chance  


Xx


----------



## holly27

Rolo

I'm not sure of the grading I was just told it was a 'perfect' blastocyst and on the form it states 'full blastocyst' no grading is marked  

Not tried again in the sense of new IVF but tried FET which was a disaster! But hoping to try again in January.

Yeah, thats how I see it too, I don't have any children so I'd rather take my chances with possibly having twins than none at all!!!

You never know that morula could very well be a sticky sticky morula and hope both beans stick for you!   

I'm ready to fight my Dr. on how many to transfer next time - it's very simple - if he disagrees I'll be taking my cash elsewhere! And considering his 'perfect' blastocyst resulted in a m/c, I think I'm in with a chance this time!   

Take care

Holly


----------



## tina11

Hi rolo

How are you?  I had 2 blasts transferred on Tuesday too. One was a day 5 and the other was a day 6 blast. I had FET this time. 
I am dreading this 2ww as you can see I have been here before. 

Holly - so sorry about your m/c all the best with your next cycle hun. 

Xx


----------



## Rolo19891990

Holly 
If you are happy to risk having twins or more hehe I would deffo be adamant that you would like to have two back in --our nurse that was persuading me it was a bad idea even said "I can see that your not going to change your mind" and had the opt out form ready for us Lol   wishing you all the best of luck for January xx

Hi Tina
Im good thankyou how are you?
I am dreading this 2ww too!  Im going to try and keep extra busy! Did they give you grades on ur blasts? It seems some grade whilst others say top grade fair or poor grade. Praying you have sticky beans too!   

Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

to FF, Rolo19891990!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I wish I could help you, but our clinic didn´t tell us the quality of our eggs, only one of the two survived fertilisation and was put back, and the result is now 4 years old! The more I read on FF, the more I wish I had asked more at the time!

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## neongirl

Hi Rolo, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world!  The 2ww is horrible, try and keep youself occupied (easier said than done I know!)

xxx


----------



## Rolo19891990

Hi neongirl, thanks very much Hun I am trying to keep busy busy busy this week praying we get a bfp this Saturday!! Thanks for your message  xxx


----------



## Rolo19891990

Hi sue thanks for your reply too! It's great to hear success stories on here! Trying to stay positive only 6days till I can test! Eeek xxx


----------

